# Bit-State-Algorithmus [Hilfe]



## derfreak (21. Apr 2014)

Hallo,

leider weiß ich nicht wo ich das Posten kann.
Ich hoffe dennoch, dass mir jemand hier vllt den Algo erklären kann.

Hier sind zwei Bilder:








Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum hat Zustand 5 genau den gleichen Hashwert wie Zustand 2.
Denn der Globalezustand sieht ganz anders aus.

Ist es vllt falsch auf den Globalenzustand zu achten?
Worauf muss ich da achten?


----------



## derfreak (21. Jul 2014)

*Erledigt:*
Falls jemand genau am selben Problem gescheitert ist hier die Lösung:
Man rechnet jeden Zustand aus. Dazu benutzt man die o.g. Formel.

*Ein schnelles Beispiel: *
Formel: h(z) = z1+z2(mod 10) Wobei Mod für modulo steht.
Zustand 1: z1 = 0, z2 = 0 ; 0 + 0 (mod 10) = 0
Zustand 2: z1 = 1, z2 = 0 ; 1 + 0 (mod 10) = 1
Zustand 3: z1 = 1, z2 = 1 ; 1 + 1 (mod 10) = 2
....
Und so weiter....

Habe meine Fragen mal selber beantwortet... für alle die es noch wissen wollen... :=)

_*Was ich nicht verstehe ist, warum hat Zustand 5 genau den gleichen Hashwert wie Zustand 2.*_
Wenn man das ganze ausrechnet, bekommt man den gleichen Hashwert. Somit Kollision bewiesen.

_*Denn der Globalezustand sieht ganz anders aus.*_
Genau, der Globalzustand ist zwar unterschiedlich, aber der Hashwert gleich.
Somit kann man vermuten, dass es sich irgendwann wiederholen wird, also der Zustand. (Was dann auch passiert.)

_*Ist es vllt falsch auf den Globalenzustand zu achten?*_
Wenn man nun  einen gleichen h(z) (HashWert) findet, so kann man aufhören und man hat eine Kollision.

_*Worauf muss ich da achten? *_
Auf die Hashwerte


----------

